# Neues Netzteil, was muss ich beachten



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

hi
ich will mir ein neues netzteil kaufen, da ich eine neue grafikkarte brauchen.
da find ich dass das DTK Combat Power Power Supply 750 WATT Passiv PFC CE ATX PC-Netzteil bei amazon ganz gut aussieht. Jedoch sind die stromstärken in einigen spannungsberreichen nicht immer mit meinem jetzigen netzteil identisch. Jetzt is meine frage: Ist es schlimm wenn die stromstärke nicht identisch ist und würdet ihr mir dieses netzteil empfehlen?
vielen dank für eure hilfe
lana012


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Um Himmels willen. Niemals so einen Schrott kaufen. 750 Watt sind Quark, Passiv PFC ist von vor-vorgestern und der Hersteller gänzlich unbekannt.
Gute Netzteile kosten eben gutes Geld, ist nunmal so.

Was hast du denn für Hardware?

so far


----------



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

intel core2 q9300
4gb ram
geforce 9600gt
(billiges) mainboard MS-7504VP
und als netzteil ein forton fsp400-hln

ich dachte nur das netzteil wär gut weil da so viele gute rezesionen waren.
welches könnte ich denn nehmen wenn ich mir eine ati radeon 4890 kaufen möchte
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort
lana012


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Das sieht irgendwie nach einem Aldi-PC oder irgendwas anderem fertig gekauften aus.
Für dich sollte etwas um die 400 Watt reichen. Enermax hat z.B. ein 425er, was auf jeden Fall auch für die 4890 ausreicht, Corsair hat auch ein 400er im Angebot. Be Quiet könnte man auch nehmen, allerdings ist mir davon schonmal eins um die Ohren geflogen. Da gibts wohl einige Fälle von...

so far


----------



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

ein freund hat mir grad das hier empfohlen: Corsair CMPSU-450VXEU ATX-Netzteil 450 Watt
jedoch gibt es wieder unterschiede bei den stromstärken zu meinem jetzigen netzteil. Gäb das probleme?
PS: Du hast RECHT! der pc is von media markt und inzwischen weiß ich das ich niewieder nen fertigpc kaufen wede 
lana012


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Januar 2010)

wieviel willst du ausgeben 

Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
kabel managment


Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power E7 450W - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
ohne kabel managment


kabel managment

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power 480W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


naja hab mal die daten angesehen wenn es stimmt ,dann super netzteil 

kaufen auf eigener gefahr 

würde ich persöhnlich kein kommentar

http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_9260272/DTK-COMPUTER-Combat-Power-CP-750W


----------



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

ich denk so um die 60 euro, aber ich muss erstmal wissen ob der unterschied der stromstärken ein problem is oder nicht


----------



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

ich hab hier mal die stromstärken von einem neuen welches ich mir eventuell kaufen würde und von meinem jetzigen Netzteil aufgelistet

1. das jetzige


+3.3V - 30 A
 +5V - 30 A
 +12V1 - 14 A
 +12V2 - 15 A
 -12V - 0.5 A
 +5VSB - 2.5 A
 2. vom neuen

*+12V Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 20
*+12V2 Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 20
*+12V3 Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 20
*+3.3V Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 28
*+5V Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 28
*+5VSB Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 2.5
*-12V Maximale Stromstärke [A]:* 0.8


Nun meine Frage:
ist es ein problem wenn ich das neu netzteil einbaue welches jedoch andere stromstärken hat?
lana012


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Nein, das ist kein Problem sondern eher eine Lösung. Die 5V und 3,3V-Schiene braucht heute kein Mensch mehr. Das neue Netzteil hat 3x 20A bei 12V.
Du machst damit absolut nichts falsch.

so far


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Januar 2010)

die sache ist ob das überhaupt richtig ist 

je höher die 12 Volt schiene desto besser ,aber wird auch teuer
es sollten schon heutzutage mindestens 2 separate 12 volt schienen geben ,mehr ist natürlich besser ,der tendt geht zu 4 mal 12 volt schiene wird mittlerweile standart 

was der hersteller schreibt
normal müßte es reichen aber eben keine markenware 

ansonsten kann ich den Bequiet 

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


Netzteil ATX Artic Cooling Arctic Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 430W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

test hier 

http://www.au-ja.de/review-be-quiet-pure-power-l7-1.phtml

der pure power 530 watt ist der beste von den drei und auch leise +versand 60 euro gesamt 
hatt auch 2 pcie express stromstecker


----------



## lana012 (17. Januar 2010)

super , danke für die ausführlichen erklärungen euch allen
lana012


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Januar 2010)

welche willst du kaufen ,

und bevor du den 4890 ati kaufst  miß erst mal dein gehäuse ,ob der überhaupt reinpasst ,

wie ich vermute  hast du ne Komplett pc ?


----------

